# Nice USA Outfit



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

One of many rigs that we have seen in the USA on our travels, this one was at Baraboo, WI in the summer of 2010. We went to this show then drove down to Portland IN for the main Gas Engine & Tractor show.










That has to be getting on for 60ft long!

Peter


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Big enough for 2 separarte aircon units too! 8O


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

tugboat said:


> Big enough for 2 separarte aircon units too! 8O


Could be auxcillarly jet engines :lol:

Dick


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Most of these are diesel, but there are still quite a few that have the big V8 petrols.

Peter


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought this swedish one was huge - but now it's been demoted to large. 










But I wonder - is it still legal to drive the huge US rig with an ordinary drivers licence?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That looks an older Bounder and will have the big 454 Chevy I would guess. All of 5 mpg.

This one is gaudy but nice.............................





Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

;0 ;0


raynipper said:


> That looks an older Bounder and will have the big 454 Chevy I would guess. All of 5 mpg.
> 
> This one is gaudy but nice.............................
> 
> ...


A bit too in your face for me Ray, I think they must be an acquired taste like me and Guinness


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Christine600 said:


> I thought this swedish one was huge - but now it's been demoted to large.
> 
> But I wonder - is it still legal to drive the huge US rig with an ordinary drivers licence?


Only in the states.
Most states have a dispensation clause on their licenses that allow ordinary car licenses to drive 22 ton RVs....?

The UK and European rules would limit you to the weight limit of your license.

Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Or even this one? Complete with boat.

What would the CC make of that little lot?

Only in America 

Regards,
John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One of the links went to this


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

But after all those surely this must take top prize - unbelievable!






Alan


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I feel like a Hobbit in my Rapido 710F.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Let's face the truth - we are like the Borrowers of the motorhome world

:lol: 

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

alhod said:


> But after all those surely this must take top prize - unbelievable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I could live with, Helichopper is a real one upmanship trump card.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

This may not be the biggest you have ever seen but...
The guy has always driven HGV1 and sold his house. Then he realised that his new job would keep him moving around for 8 months of the year so bought/had made this rig and has forgotten why he wanted a house...

The Smart car was easy, he says. Just slide the fifth wheel as far back as you can and there is plenty of room. But he does tip the cab forward when taking the Smart on or off.

Three push-outs.

The job?
Scroll down while you guess...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Relief warden for the Caravan Club!

Patrick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

These are the largest slide-outs I have seen..........................


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Two of those on adjacent pitches should have 'jobsworth' warden shouting his head off about 6m spacing  :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is one with both slideouts and slideups?










Used by a cross country ski team.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hows that work then, I'd have thought one would get in the way of the other, there must be some very clever design going on in there.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Assuming it's single-sided, I'd guess that the top part drops down over the outside of the slide-outs, which if you look at the tractor unit wheels push in quite a way past the outside of the tyres.

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Or even this one? Complete with boat.
> 
> What would the CC make of that little lot?
> 
> ...


Solar panel fitting was rough!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Assuming it's single-sided, I'd guess that the top part drops down over the outside of the slide-outs, which if you look at the tractor unit wheels push in quite a way past the outside of the tyres.
> 
> Peter


I concur now my eyes have waked up.


----------

